# lang/perl5.10 Giving up



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all,
triyng to make configure lang/perl5.10 i get this strange error and i'm not able to fix it:


```
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# make configure
===>  Configuring for perl-threaded-5.10.1_1
First let's make sure your kit is complete.  Checking...
Would you like to see the instructions? [n]  
Locating common programs...
Checking compatibility between /bin/echo and builtin echo (if any)...
Symbolic links are supported.
Checking how to test for symbolic links...
You can test for symbolic links with 'test -h'.
Good, your tr supports [:lower:] and [:upper:] to convert case.
Using [:upper:] and [:lower:] to convert case.
3b1             dos_djgpp       irix_6          next_3_0        solaris_2   
aix             dragonfly       irix_6_0        next_4          stellar   
aix_3           dynix           irix_6_1        nonstopux       sunos_4_0   
aix_4           dynixptx        isc             openbsd         sunos_4_1   
altos486        epix            isc_2           opus            super-ux   
amigaos         esix4           linux           os2             svr4   
apollo          fps             lynxos          os390           svr5   
atheos          freebsd         machten         os400           ti1500   
aux_3           genix           machten_2       posix-bc        titanos   
beos            gnu             midnightbsd     powerux         ultrix_4   
bsdos           gnukfreebsd     mint            qnx             umips   
catamount       gnuknetbsd      mips            rhapsody        unicos   
convexos        greenhills      mirbsd          riscos          unicosmk   
cxux            haiku           mpc             sco             unisysdynix   
cygwin          hpux            mpeix           sco_2_3_0       utekv   
darwin          i386            ncr_tower       sco_2_3_1       uts   
dcosx           interix         netbsd          sco_2_3_2       uwin   
dec_osf         irix_4          newsos4         sco_2_3_3       vmesa   
dgux            irix_5          next_3          sco_2_3_4       vos   
Which of these apply, if any? [freebsd]  
./hints/freebsd.sh: /usr/bin/objformat: not found
/usr/share/misc/magic, 772: Warning offset `!:mime      application/x-tar # encoding: posix' invalid

[-------a big list of this warnings here -------]

/usr/share/misc/magic, 14662: Warning type `!:mime      application/x-coredump' invalid
file: File 4.23 supports only 4 version magic files. `/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc' is version 7

Some users have reported that Configure halts when testing for
the O_NONBLOCK symbol with a syntax error.  This is apparently a
sh error.  Rerunning Configure with ksh apparently fixes the
problem.  Try
        ksh Configure [your options]

Operating system name? [freebsd]  
Operating system version? [8.0-release-p3]  
Installation prefix to use? (~name ok) [/usr/local]  
AFS does not seem to be running...
What installation prefix should I use for installing files? (~name ok)
[/usr/local]  
Build Perl for SOCKS? [n]  
Use the PerlIO abstraction layer? [y]  
Getting the current patchlevel...
Build a threading Perl? [y]  
Use which C compiler? [cc]  
Checking for GNU cc in disguise and/or its version number...
Now, how can we feed standard input to your C preprocessor...
Directories to use for library searches? [/usr/lib /usr/local/lib]  
What is the file extension used for shared libraries? [so]  
Try to use long doubles if available? [n]  
Checking for optional libraries...
What libraries to use? [-lgdbm -lm -lcrypt -lutil]  
What optimizer/debugger flag should be used?
[-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing]  
Any additional cc flags?
[-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include]  
Let me guess what the preprocessor flags are...
Any additional ld flags (NOT including libraries)?
[-pthread -Wl,-E  -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib]  
Checking your choice of C compiler and flags for coherency...
Computing filename position in cpp output for #include directives...
<stdlib.h> found.
Checking to see how big your integers are...
Checking to see if you have long long...
Checking to see how big your long longs are...
<inttypes.h> found.
Checking to see if you have int64_t...
Checking which 64-bit integer type we could use...
We could use 'long' for 64-bit integers.
Try to use maximal 64-bit support, if available? [y]  
Checking to see how big your double precision numbers are...
Checking to see if you have long double...
Checking to see how big your long doubles are...
What is your architecture name [amd64-freebsd]  
Threads selected.
...setting architecture name to amd64-freebsd-thread.
Multiplicity selected.
...setting architecture name to amd64-freebsd-thread-multi.
This architecture is naturally 64-bit, not changing architecture name.
Perlio selected.
Pathname where the public executables will reside? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/bin]  
Use relocatable @INC? [n]  
Pathname where the private library files will reside? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1]  
Where do you want to put the public architecture-dependent libraries? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach]  
Other username to test security of setuid scripts with? [none]  
I'll assume setuid scripts are *not* secure.
Does your kernel have *secure* setuid scripts? [n]  
Do you want to do setuid/setgid emulation? [n]  
Installation prefix to use for add-on modules and utilities? (~name ok)
[/usr/local]  
Pathname for the site-specific library files? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1]  
List of earlier versions to include in @INC? [none]  
<malloc/malloc.h> NOT found.
<malloc.h> NOT found.
Checking to see how well your C compiler groks the void type...
Good.  It appears to support void to the level perl5 wants.
Checking to see how big your pointers are...
Do you wish to wrap malloc calls to protect against potential overflows? [y]  
Do you wish to attempt to use the malloc that comes with perl5? [n]  
Your system wants malloc to return 'void *', it would seem.
Your system uses void free(), it would seem.
Pathname for the site-specific architecture-dependent library files? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach]  
Do you want to configure vendor-specific add-on directories? [n]  
Colon-separated list of additional directories for perl to search? [none]  
Checking out function prototypes...
Support DTrace if available? [n]  
Install any extra modules (y or n)? [n]  
Directory for the main Perl5 html pages? (~name ok) [none]  
Directory for the Perl5 module html pages? (~name ok) [none]  
Do you want to install perl as /usr/bin/perl? [n]  
Checking for GNU C Library...
Shall I use /usr/bin/nm to extract C symbols from the libraries? [y]  
Where is your C library? [/usr/lib/libc.so]  
Extracting names from the following files for later perusal:
        /usr/lib/libc.so
        /usr/lib/libcrypt.so
        /usr/lib/libm.so
        /usr/lib/libutil.so
        /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so.3
This may take a while................../usr/bin/nm didn't seem to work right. Trying /usr/bin/ar instead...
/usr/bin/ar: /usr/lib/libc.so: File format not recognized
/usr/bin/ar didn't seem to work right.
Maybe this is a Cray...trying bld instead...
bld: not found
That didn't work either.  Giving up.
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]skv@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/lang/perl5.10/work/perl-5.10.1/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you have any compiler options in /etc/make.conf? If so, remove them and try again.


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do you have any compiler options in /etc/make.conf? If so, remove them and try again.



the only stuff in my make.conf about perl is:


```
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# grep -i perl /etc/make.conf 
# added by use.perl 2010-05-12 19:39:58
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

I already commented that statement but i get the same error
I think it is trying to install perl5.10.1_1


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Post your complete make.conf. The PERL_VERSION is not interesting. I'm referring to CFLAGS and friends.


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post your complete make.conf. The PERL_VERSION is not interesting. I'm referring to CFLAGS and friends.




```
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# cat /etc/make.conf
SUP_UPDATE=yes
SUP=/usr/local/bin/cvsup
SUPFLAGS=-g -L 2
SUPHOST=cvsup.it.FreeBSD.org # sempre seguendo l'esempio di prima
SUPFILE=/usr/local/etc/cvsup/stable-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=/usr/local/etc/cvsup/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE=/usr/local/etc/cvsup/doc-supfile

# Linux Compat 
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10

# [url]http://www.math.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/firefox_plugins.html[/url]
WITH_MOZILLA=firefox
PYTHON_VERSION=2.6
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=2.6
#DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
# added by use.perl 2010-05-12 19:39:58
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1

# [url]http://devpit.org/wiki/FreeBSD/Cups[/url]
NO_LPR=true
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=yes
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 30, 2010)

Bostik, you're using the wrong tags (and in the wrong way) to format your posts. Please read Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2010)

bostik said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> triyng to make configure lang/perl5.10 i get this strange error and i'm not able to fix it:
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you running a separate 'configure' step?  If you're trying to set the port config, that's make config.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Why are you running a separate 'configure' step?


Probably because the error occurs at that step.


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Why are you running a separate 'configure' step?  If you're trying to set the port config, that's make config.



Hi wblock,
i get the same error with make config; make or make configure


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Bostik, you don't have any compiler options in make.conf. That's good. They're a common cause for build errors.

It does seem you've turned a few options on, could you try with the default options?


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Bostik, you don't have any compiler options in make.conf. That's good. They're a common cause for build errors.
> 
> It does seem you've turned a few options on, could you try with the default options?



Hi SirDice if you mean the options i can select with make config i can assure i didn't checked/unchecked any of them, to be sure i make distclean clean config (leaving everything on default) configure and i get the error


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2010)

bostik said:
			
		

> Hi wblock,
> i get the same error with make config; make or make configure



Well, yes, 'make' does 'make configure' as part of the build step.

The log shows file(1) complaining about the magic file version.  It gives the impression that you may have an incomplete upgrade to a different version of the OS.  Could you show
`# uname -a`

What method (csup, freebsd-update, etc) did you use to get the version of FreeBSD you have?


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Well, yes, 'make' does 'make configure' as part of the build step.
> 
> The log shows file(1) complaining about the magic file version.  It gives the impression that you may have an incomplete upgrade to a different version of the OS.  Could you show
> `# uname -a`
> ...




```
FreeBSD mrburns.lan 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue May 25 20:54:11 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I update my system with freebsd-update and i also have this problem
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15541
and i suspect they are related


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, it could be the failed freebsd-update botched up some files. 

If I remember correctly you can remove the files in /var to clear up freebsd-update (I don't use it, so I'm not sure which ones). You will however need to run a fetch again, just like the first time. Getting the update working properly may also clear this error.


----------



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yeah, it could be the failed freebsd-update botched up some files.
> 
> If I remember correctly you can remove the files in /var to clear up freebsd-update (I don't use it, so I'm not sure which ones). You will however need to run a fetch again, just like the first time. Getting the update working properly may also clear this error.



Tryed to change the directory where freebsd-update download stuff

```
root@mrburns ~]# freebsd-update -d /usr/db/freebsd-update fetch
[----downloading stuff -----]

root@mrburns ~]# freebsd-update -d /usr/db/freebsd-update install
Installing updates...ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
 done.
[root@mrburns ~]#
```

still getting the same error


----------

